# irse por las ramas



## Artrella

Cómo se dice en Inglés "irse por las ramas"? ARt


----------



## dave

To beat about the bush?

Quiere decir vacilar, o hablar largo y complicado antes de llegar a tu opinion. Es lo mismo que irse por las ramas?


----------



## esance

Si dave es exactamente eso!

Otra expresión para mi libreta!!

Gracias a los dos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Artrella, Dave, Esance-  Hay que tener en cuenta que nosotros bárbaros
lo decimos un poco distinto:  Beat *around* the bush.

Beat the bushes=  No tiene significado político!  Quiere decir buscar.


Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Magg

Hi,

Does 'to go off at a tangent' have the same meaning?

Thanks


----------



## dave

Magg said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Does 'to go off at a tangent' have the same meaning?
> 
> Thanks



No exactamente, pero las frases pueden ser relacionadas. *To go off at a tangent* es mas parecida a *hacer una digresión * (existe un verbo _digresar_?).


----------



## ines

dave said:
			
		

> No exactamente, pero las frases pueden ser relacionadas. *To go off at a tangent* es mas parecida a *hacer una digresión * (existe un verbo _digresar_?).


Contesto la parte de español, para nosotros en Argentina, tanto "irse por las ramas" como "irse por la tangente" significa lo mismo.


----------



## esance

Hello,

Agree with ines.

Thanks cuchu, noted!!


----------



## Magg

dave said:
			
		

> No exactamente, pero las frases pueden ser relacionadas. *To go off at a tangent* es mas parecida a *hacer una digresión * (existe un verbo _digresar_?).



Dave,

Sí existe la palabra 'digresión' (desviación), pero creo que no existe 'digresar'. En España dirías 'desviar'.

Bueno, como no tengo claro de lo 'digresar' voy a buscarlo. Yo nunca la había oído.


----------



## Magg

Dave, confirmo: el RAE no reconoce la palabra 'digresar'.

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

ines said:
			
		

> Contesto la parte de español, para nosotros en Argentina, tanto "irse por las ramas" como "irse por la tangente" significa lo mismo.




Inés a vos te parece que beat about the bush es lo mismo?  Yo diría que no, porque beating about the bush es como darle vueltas a un asunto sin ir directo al grano.  En cambio agarrar para el lado de los tomates o irse por las ramas o irse por la tangente es cuando estás hablando de un tema y te vas desviando hacia otro tema que nada que ver, no?  Me parece qeu Beat about the bush seria "darle vueltas a un asunto".  Qué opina el resto de la gente?
Art


----------



## Artrella

dave said:
			
		

> To beat about the bush?
> 
> Quiere decir vacilar, o hablar largo y complicado antes de llegar a tu opinion. Es lo mismo que irse por las ramas?


  Dave, para mí no es lo mismo puesto que beating about the bush es darle vueltas a un asunto sin concretar, sin ir directamente to the point.
Irse por las ramas quiere decir cuando vos estás discutiendo o hablando de un tema y una cosa te va llevando a la otra y terminás hablando de algo nada que ver con el tema original.  Art.


----------



## David Carter

Hola a todos,

La frase "to beat around the bush" quiere decir el proceso de evitar la confrontación de un problema o tópico, usualmente en conversación.

David


----------



## Artrella

David Carter said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> La frase "to beat around the bush" quiere decir la procesa de evitar la confrontación de un problema o tópico, usualmente en conversación.
> 
> David




Exactamente, David esta frase implica el proceso de dar vueltas sobre un tópico sin ir al grano,  pero lo que yo pregunto es otra cosa.  Por ejemplo en una conversación acerca del tema football se comienza hablando de tal o cual jugador y se termina hablando de que la culpa de que tu equipo haya perdido se debe a que el presidente de la Nación prohibió el juego por la noche.  En ese caso te fuiste por las ramas, pues digamos el tronco de la conversación era un tema futbolístico y no un tema político.  Hubo una derivación -sin quererlo- del tema principal que se estaba tratando.  
Lo que yo quiero saber es si hay una expresión en inglés equivalente a esta que tenemos en castellano.
Afectuosamente, Art


----------



## dave

Artrella said:
			
		

> Dave, para mí no es lo mismo puesto que beating about the bush es darle vueltas a un asunto sin concretar, sin ir directamente to the point.
> Irse por las ramas quiere decir cuando vos estás discutiendo o hablando de un tema y una cosa te va llevando a la otra y terminás hablando de algo nada que ver con el tema original.  Art.



Entonces tienes razón - *irse por las ramas * significaría* to go off at a tangent*. Además, significa que mi nuevo diccionario enorme no vale nada!


----------



## leahb

Hello, I know the literal translation but does anyone know what it means.  Thanks, leahb


----------



## Canek

I think you want to say "andarse por las *ramas*"


----------



## leahb

This was the phrase I was given and I know literally it means "to go away by the branches" but what does that mean?  Thanks


----------



## araceli

rama f branch ♦ LOC: andarse o irse por las ramas, to beat about the bush
 (WR dictionary)

Please read the forum rules before posting, thanks.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: en Argentina sí decimos "irse por las ramas" = divagar; alejarse de un tema principal que se está tratando.


----------



## niña

I guess you meant "irse/andarse por las ram*a*s" (to beat about the bush), that is to talk about something without coming to the main point.

_E.g.  No te vayas por las ramas y dinos quién ganó _ 
Stop beating about the bush and tell us who won

Is that what you ask for?

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=ramas&v=b


----------



## mylam

He oido "beat *around* the bush" más comunmente usado.  ¿Sea que "about" se usa en BE y "around" se usa en AE??

Saludos,
Myla


----------



## leahb

Gracias everyone.  All your replies were very helpful.  Leahb


----------



## SilviaHector

could someone translate it,please?


----------



## Bienvenidos

To beat around the bush

*Bien*


----------



## SilviaHector

quiere significar,no hablar del tema central,el tema importante que nos ocupa,....irse por los laterales,por las ramas
como se dice en ingles?
se que contiene la palabra branch  pero no se la oracion completa
muchas gracias


----------



## SilviaHector

leahb said:
			
		

> This was the phrase I was given and I know literally it means "to go away by the branches" but what does that mean? Thanks


 
It means,not talk  about the main problem,the main theme
in spanish:no hablar sobre el tema principal,y seguir hablando sin contestar la pregunta o el problema principal


----------



## Moritzchen

It would be to *ramble. Beat around the bush* es andarse con vueltas.


----------



## kazijistan

No Sean Tan Rigidos. El Lenguaje Es Algo Que Tiene Vida Y Siempre EstÁ Cambiando. Casi Ninguna ConversaciÓn Humana, Cotidiana, Es Tan Rectilinea. La Incoherencia Es MÁs Comun De Lo Que Parece.


----------



## vmusma

dave said:


> Entonces tienes razón - *irse por las ramas *significaría* to go off at a tangent*. Además, significa que mi nuevo diccionario enorme no vale nada!


 

To get off track = To forget the principal theme of a conversation
Saluditos!!


----------



## juancolombo

Artrella said:


> Cómo se dice en Inglés "irse por las ramas"? ARt


 
yo diría: to go out on a limb (limb es rama o extremidad).


----------



## LaReddola14

'To get off track' sounds the best to me

This phrase brings me back to my old school days where the class' sole intention was to get the teacher 'off track' so the time would fly by and he wouldn't even realize we didn't do any work.


----------



## Marcus Randall

Aquí, es.. beat *around *the bush. Y como dijo Sr. Carter, se usa cuando quiere evitar una pregunta o un tema a propósito. De menudo, cuando hay algo que esconder.


----------



## elkerre

Straying...


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

"Irse por las ramas" es comenzar a divagar, a tratar temas colaterales, sin tocar el tema principal, pero en general no se hace adrede. Hay personas que no enfocan el tema principal directamente, sino que, antes de hacerlo, dan muchas vueltas. "Irse por la tangente" es escaparse habilmente de un tema que nos pone en apuros. Es decir que se hace a propósito.


Saludos


----------



## tragicommedia

chicos, pero , otra pregunta, diferente, irse por las ramas, no tiene nada a que ver con enloquecerse, volverse loco no ? o si ? estoy haciendo la comparacion de un libro griego, que en el punto que dice que la tia se esta volviendo loca, lo han traducido como " creia que me iba por las ramas"


----------



## squazer

Yo sugeriría 'branch off'. Hablantes nativos, ¿qué opinan?


----------



## mandarax

En síntesis...

"Me fui por las ramas" (un tema me llevó a otro) para mi sería lo que aporta la compañera...



vmusma said:


> To get off track = To forget the principal theme of a conversation



"To beat about the bush" yo lo interpreto más como evadirse del punto, salirse con evasivas.

Corríjanme si me equivoco


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, or "go off on tangents/a tangent," as was said earlier, although in BrE instead of AmE.
"Beating around the bush" could mean being purposely evasive or just failing to focus on the topic at hand.


----------



## Moncayo

Magg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does 'to go off at a tangent' have the same meaning?
> 
> Thanks


The expression is "to go off ON a tangent" not "at a tangent"


----------

